# My big boy's birthday today!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Look who is nine years old today. Its Peeves! Happy birthday old man.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Peeves! 9 is a great age for a dog. Hope your day includes some special treats.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Happy birthday Peeves! He looks so distinguished with that little bit of gray in his muzzle. The years look good on him!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He has such an expressive face. Happy birthday to a wonderful companion


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, he is quite gray on the face these days and since 9 is old for a GSD he does wear it well. He has had some health things this year, but overall he is generally in good condition and is a sweet boy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Peeves! Hope the poodles and your humans make it a special day.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww, Peeves we hope you have a wonderful Birthday!!!!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday Peeves! hope for more like it.
Gracie


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Peeves ! Such a gorgeous boy, we need to see him more !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday, dear boy! I hope you've had an awesome day


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy birthday handsome!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Peeves !!! 

From two TX Germans 
To One NY German

Hope you have many more!

Love, Josey and Rex


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey Peeves. Happy Birthday to a most handsome fellow!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

A belated happy birthday to Peeves!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Somehow I missed this one, happy birthday Peeves!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday! You are so beautiful! Hope you had something extra yummy. I have a friend who takes her dog to mcdonalds every year on the pup's birthday. It is the only day of the year she feeds her dog human food.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since we all know Peeves didn't really know last Friday was his birthday and our schedules were hectic we are delaying the birthday dinner which is the same as title dinners, nice steaks! Yummy for all concerned.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy late birthday to such a handsome boy! You just have to love a German Shepard! There really isn't anything like them! Nine is a good age, wishing him many more to share with us!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Belated , Mr Peeves from Che and Otter WildMudMan (who is worse than Javvy ever thought of being,according to Big Brother CheWhippet)

The Upstaters:angel2:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Handsome! 
Love,
MOLLY


----------

